# Offensive Cryptocurrencies



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Feb 10, 2021)

For shits and giggles, let's make a list of offensive cryptocurrencies. Here's a few I've heard of:
-Niggercoin (NGR)
-Hitler
-Nigger
-African American
-Kikecoin (KIKE)
-Jewcoin
-Holocaust coin
-Swastika token
-Poopcoin
-MommyMilkers (MILKERS)
-Fuckcoin (FUCK)
-Mooncunt
-Asscoin
-Vaginacoin
-Pisscoin
-Cumrocket (CUMMIES)
-Balls Money
-Pregnant Butt
-ASS
I think it's possible to churn out an infinite amount of these and there are probably multiple coins that share the same name.

Anyways, here's a pic of some guy's Ethereum wallet containing several of the aforementioned currencies:



Some of them are so controversial there's supposedly no way to get them if you don't know someone who has them because even "decentralized" exchanges won't let people trade currency they deem too naughty. 


Niggercoin was a /biz/ meme. It supposedly got pretty far before it was banned and the virtual nigger economy was killed. Here's some promotional images for NGR, if you're curious:


Spoiler









For those unacquainted with 4chan culture, this whole thing was more about breaking taboos and desecrating the sacred than true racism.
doubt most people involved truly harbored negative feelings towards black people.

Pisscoin:


The tale of an ASS millionaire:


----------



## Homo Demens (Feb 10, 2021)

Faggotcoin (FAG)
Doaflipcoin (FLIP)
Peepeecoin (PEE)
Doodoocoin
Thotcoin
Limeycoin (LIME)
Slavcoin


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 10, 2021)

I am getting into poopcoin. A lot of meme potential.b


----------



## Liber Pater (Feb 10, 2021)

What wallet would you use to store Niggercoin? Or any of the others for that matter?


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Feb 10, 2021)

XRP. Seriously, what the fuck is up with that?

Also, some of the coins mentioned above sound like they can only get exchanged for food stamps or KFC coupons.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Feb 10, 2021)

Some others:
Shitcoin (SHIT)
Buttcoin
Fartcoin
Diarrheacoin
Pajeetcoin
Nigga Tokens

The Nigga Tokens website is pretty great, check it out:


			https://nigga.finance/
		

https://archive.md/vUfJ5
SCAMcoin (the mascot is a penisfish)

https://archive.md/1hevS


Liber Pater said:


> What wallet would you use to store Niggercoin? Or any of the others for that matter?


It depends what blockchain they're on. Niggercoin used Melonwallet or plain old Ethereum wallets, I think.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Feb 10, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> For shits and giggles, let's make a list of offensive cryptocurrencies. Here's a few I've heard of:
> -Niggercoin
> -Hitler
> -Nigger (NGR)
> ...


I was there for NGR, good times. I never bought any but it was always one of my favorites for its meme value. I wish it hadn't died, there will never be a better meme coin. I normally hate memecoins but NGR had something special by just being the most offensive thing possible to piss people off.


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Feb 10, 2021)

Can you imagine getting mugged for your usb of SHITCOIN? 

Anyway, I want to make my new crytpo, I call it DOLLHAIRS.
$DOLL


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Feb 10, 2021)

Demonslayer1776 said:


> I was there for NGR, good times. I never bought any but it was always one of my favorites for its meme value. I wish it hadn't died, there will never be a better meme coin. I normally hate memecoins but NGR had something special by just being the most offensive thing possible to piss people off.


Maybe one day, if a solution can be found to the exchanges delisting offensive coins, a new niggercoin could be created. Perhaps Muhammadcoin (with pictures of the prophet's face all over the promotional material).


----------



## crapstream (Feb 10, 2021)

Most of those coins cab be traded on Uniswap


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Feb 11, 2021)

crapstream said:


> Most of those coins cab be traded on Uniswap



Yeah I’m not sure what OP is saying in his original post - in a CEX (centralized exchange or funny almost naughty word) these tokens aren’t listed because they’re offensive, but in a DEX (like uniswap) you just need the tokens contract address. If they’re an ERC-20 token (most of them are) all you need is a contract address.


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Feb 12, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Niggercoin (NGR)


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 12, 2021)

There was a push for a girlcoin (boy) for a lol bit, I wonder if it took off at all


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Mar 9, 2021)

Does Holocaust Coin have a fixed supply of 6,000,000?


----------



## (not) y2k compliant (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Antipathy (Apr 5, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Does Holocaust Coin have a fixed supply of 6,000,000?


Just like real Holocaust victims, the supply continually increases.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 15, 2021)

Some guy created an unremoveable coin called niggerchink and he's sending it to random people, lmao.



Sadly, they can probably be burned.



HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> I am getting into poopcoin. A lot of meme potential.b


There's one called poocoin (poo, not poop) that unironically has some potential. If you wish to fill your wallet with shit, I suggest taking a look.


			https://poocoin.app/
		

https://archive.md/aPPUl


----------

